# Moving to Kuwait



## shortie58 (May 17, 2018)

Hi I’m lesley and I live in ARBROATH SCOTLAND - my husband is looking at working in Kuwait - still very early doors at present and no offer made or accepted as yet.. we have a 7 year old daughter .. and are excited and nervous about the prospect of possibly moving away from home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

